# Some questions about Androctonus SPP



## RussianGuy (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello dear scorpionkeepers. I am very sorry about my English. what is today a hobby species and subspecies of Androctonus SPP? would like to see the most complete, current as of today the list, not just those who can buy and in general all species and subspecies. just wanted to try to collect as much as possible. and if possible would be very interested to see photos of each scorpion from this list (I think this would also be useful to others who are interested in this genus). particularly interesting subspecies of Androctonus bicolor and Androctonus australis. 
also I have adult Androctonus bicolor and Androctonus australis (teenagers). all wild. I attach photos. What is subspecies? 

bicolor 











australis 











many many thanks


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 3, 2011)

Androctonus amoreuxi: http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/a_amoreuxi4.jpg
Androctonus australis(hector): http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/a_australis_hector2.jpg
Androctonus crassicauda: http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/a_crassicauda(m).jpg
Androctonus mauritanicus: http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/a_mauritanicus5.jpg

These are the ones available in the hobby as far as I'm aware of. I hope I answered your questions as I just woke up a bit ago and I was having a hard time to exactly understand what you were asking.


----------



## BQC123 (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice photos RussianGuy. That A. australis looks like she is going to pop anytime.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 3, 2011)

BQC123 said:


> Nice photos RussianGuy. That A. australis looks like she is going to pop anytime.


Nah, that is just a pre-molt!


----------



## RussianGuy (Jun 3, 2011)

emm.. my questions were about the subspecies (morphs). what species of Androctonus SPP has morphs? and what are these morphs. 
for example bicolor has aeneas morph and longecarinatus. australis has hector. 
I reaally want to know All subspecies (morphs) of Androctonus bicolor and Androctonus australis and to see photo of these morhs. 

and what morhs of Androctonus bicolor and Androctonus australis on my photos?

many thanks


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 3, 2011)

RussianGuy said:


> emm.. my questions were about the subspecies (morphs). what species of Androctonus SPP has morphs? and what are these morphs.
> for example bicolor has aeneas morph and longecarinatus. australis has hector.
> I reaally want to know All subspecies (morphs) of Androctonus bicolor and Androctonus australis and to see photo of these morhs.
> 
> ...


Both of your scorpions are the regular morph. I know hector morph and I know there is another one but I don't recall the name of it. I'll let somebody else get more into that with you because I'm not too familiar with the Androctonus morphs. Sorry.


----------



## Miami Cracker (Jun 3, 2011)

Androctonus liouvillei
http://www.flickr.com/photos/48573660@N04/4735454162/in/photostream/

Androctonus baluchicus
http://www.flickr.com/photos/48573660@N04/4734814371/in/photostream/


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 3, 2011)

Ecstasy said:


> Both of your scorpions are the regular morph. I know hector morph and I know there is another one but I don't recall the name of it. I'll let somebody else get more into that with you because I'm not too familiar with the Androctonus morphs. Sorry.


I looked on Eric Ythier's site and there is also A. australis "libycus" morph.


----------



## RussianGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

ooh. there are professionals who really know morphs of Androctonus species. I just want to know exactly what morphs have bicolor and australis. I have found these:
Androctonus australis tunisia
Androctonus australis "hector morph"
Androctonus australis "libycus morph"

Androctonus bicolor
Androctonus bicolor "aeneas morph"
Androctonus bicolor "longecarinatus"

but I'm not sure I'm right.

and so I want to hear the opinion of real professional


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 4, 2011)

RussianGuy said:


> ooh. there are professionals who really know morphs of Androctonus species. I just want to know exactly what morphs have bicolor and australis. I have found these:
> Androctonus australis tunisia
> Androctonus australis "hector morph"
> Androctonus australis "libycus morph"
> ...


It's not the opinion of a real professional. It's opinions of other hobbyists that have been in this hobby for some time now. Some of us focus on desert, some of us focus on bark. Also I was only listing what I've seen available. Some of the Androctonus species aren't available. Then some of the morphs aren't available, or are very rarely available. I've seen the hector & libycus morph of the australis for sale. I've never seen any other Androctonus morphs for sale.


----------



## RussianGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

oh thank you very much. and what about Androctonus australis Tunisia http://www.scorpions.lt/components/...nus_australis_tunisia_20090407_1942121429.jpg ?

and what can you say about bicolor"s morphs?


----------



## Michiel (Jun 4, 2011)

In Europe I have seen the A.b. "longecarinatus" for sale on www.terraristik.com.....to name one website....But you do not see these regularly....


Check out the site of Mark Stockmann:http://buthiden.de.tl/Skorpione.htm


----------



## RussianGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

I saw this morph in sailing on terraristic too. but I have never seen photo of this morph. do you have photo?


----------



## Michiel (Jun 4, 2011)

RussianGuy said:


> I saw this morph in sailing on terraristic too. but I have never seen photo of this morph. do you have photo?


Hi,

no sorry I do not keep Androctonus...Btw, a picture does not give you lots of info as the differences are minimal and that's why these are not subspecies anymore


----------



## neubii18 (Jun 4, 2011)

Miami Cracker said:


> Androctonus liouvillei
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/48573660@N04/4735454162/in/photostream/
> 
> Androctonus baluchicus
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/48573660@N04/4734814371/in/photostream/


Are there A.baluchicus in the US hobby?That is one awesome andro!I'd love to add a pair to my collection!


----------



## Ecstasy (Jun 4, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> Are there A.baluchicus in the US hobby?That is one awesome andro!I'd love to add a pair to my collection!


I've never seen one for sale in all my years of keeping inverts.


----------



## Chrome69 (Jun 4, 2011)

Vixvy had a bunch but think he's sold out, from the phillipines though. Was gunna get some too :'(


----------



## derigo (Jun 6, 2011)

RussianGuy said:


> ooh. there are professionals who really know morphs of Androctonus species. I just want to know exactly what morphs have bicolor and australis. I have found these:
> Androctonus australis tunisia
> Androctonus australis "hector morph"
> Androctonus australis "libycus morph"
> ...


Russian Guy you miss out another Androctonus Australis sp
which is the Androctonus Australis Australis is the regular one you always see in the hobby


----------



## Michiel (Jun 6, 2011)

derigo said:


> Russian Guy you miss out another Androctonus Australis sp
> which is the Androctonus Australis Australis is the regular one you always see in the hobby



Well, since there are no subspecies anymore, there is also no A.a. australis, but only A.australis....


----------



## derigo (Jun 6, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Well, since there are no subspecies anymore, there is also no A.a. australis, but only A.australis....


Please dun get me wrong.... I mean he did not mention on there.... Michiel... The full name is Androctonus australis australis (Linné, 1758)but ppl here just make it short just call A.A here...

Russian Guy you can visit this site for more info on androctonus sp:-
http://www.messcorpions.com/En/androctonus sp en.php


----------



## Michiel (Jun 6, 2011)

derigo said:


> Please dun get me wrong.... I mean he did not mention on there.... Michiel... The full name is Androctonus australis australis (Linné, 1758)but ppl here just make it short just call A.A here...
> 
> Russian Guy you can visit this site for more info on androctonus sp:-
> http://www.messcorpions.com/En/androctonus sp en.php


No it is not , it is A.australis, Linnaeus, 1758 nowadays....Like I said, the known subspecies where all synonymized with A.australis, so now people should write A.australis and not A.a.australis...If you have more questions just ask....


----------



## GS (Jun 6, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Well, since there are no subspecies anymore, there is also no A.a. australis, but only A.australis....


+1
Normal morph is refered to as A.australis..


----------

